# fotochrome



## mysteryscribe (Jan 27, 2007)

OKay i am looking at buying another 127 camera.  The photochrome was listed as a 127 although it looks more like 110... So you guys know anything about it.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 27, 2007)

The Fotochrome in my collection came with a home made adapter that lets it use 120 film.  I'd guess it normally is supposed to use 620 format, but I'm not sure of that.  Actual image frame size is 54mm x 78mm.  Definately larger than 127.

It's a weird camera.  The film plane is parallel to the lens axis.  It uses a mirror to deflect the lens projection onto the film.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 27, 2007)

thats why it looks like a 110 in the picture the film runs under the on its back.  Now I get it.

Is the lens and shutter at all adjustable.  How does the flash work if at all.  I'm getting hints that the camera was made specially for some company that had their own film and processing plant.  I might have been one of those slide and prints from the same roll.  thanks for the info


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 27, 2007)

There is no exposure adjustment possible that I'm aware of.  The light meter encircles the end of the lens.  Winding the film cocks the shutter, and there's a shutter release button.  The flash is a bulb socket in the top, covered by a curved mirror that folds out so it's standing behind the flash bulb (which has to be inserted after the mirror is folded up).

It would not surprise me if it took it's own special format.  Either that, or mine is missing parts.  It seems like the film spool should be about 5mm longer than a 120 or 620 spool, and the flange is way to big and thick for the slots in either formats' spools.

It is a very interesting camera to examine.  It's design is unique.  I don't think I'd like shooting it much.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 27, 2007)

yes im going to pass on it I think.  Doesn't look like something I could shoot either.  Thanks for the Info....


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 28, 2007)

It's the kind of camera you should be able to find for $1 or less at a flea market or rummage sale.  I see that on Ebay a Fotochrome camera in like new condition with all the literature and packaging pristine goes for $15 on a good day.  There's one for sale right now that can't even get up to the starting bid of $5.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 28, 2007)

thats what I was looking at he claims it is a 127 but the shape put me off.  Now that I did more research I think it was a specialty camera.  It isn't the bid itst the shipping charges I hate.

Truth is a flea market is harder to sell in than ebay.  In a flea market you get to hold it and assess the damages.  Ebay you just say what the heck and throw you money at the seller.


----------

